# CPA/ICAA/IPA Assessment for Accountant (ANZSCO 221111), need help



## eddypk (Jul 8, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I have few questions regarding the assessment of qualification for ANZCSO 221111 (General Accountant).

1.	I have a B-com (2 year degree) + membership of professional accounting body (APFA-Associate Public Finance Accountant). Will CPA/ICAA/IPA will consider my one qualification or will they consider both qualification together. I covered some subjects (out of required 9 subjects) in B-com and some in APFA.

2.	I passed B-com in 2002 and all exams of professional accounting body in 2005. APFA membership requires 3 years experience in Accounting and Finance and passing of all exams. I gained 3 years experience and become eligible for membership in 2006 but I did not apply for membership. Stupid decision, but I was so happy with my current job and did not feel necessary for membership. So if I apply for membership now, will my whole experience of 7 years (2006-2013) will become invalid for skill migration program?? Because they only count experience after the qualification. OR will they count it because I was eligible for membership in 2006 but I did not apply, that is something different?? 


Really looking forward to your advice.
Thanks,
Eddy


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Please see replies below:



eddypk said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have few questions regarding the assessment of qualification for ANZCSO 221111 (General Accountant).
> 
> ...


----------



## hussey14 (May 21, 2015)

hi
i have completed msc statistics and my experience is in finance planning and development field.
anybody tell in which field can i apply and which will be the relevant assessing authority??

regards


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Remember, with education, you have to meet two requirements. First is the 9 out of 12 requirement and second is the Australian Bachelors degree or equivalent requirement which means that your education single or combination of both should be equivalent to at least Australian Bachelors. You'd also need Academic IELTS or other equivalent English competency test of 7 in all 4 components. Answering your questions:

They will assess both your degrees provided that you make them consider both by sending the relevant and all the documents

The later of whatever or the combination of both meets the requirements of education, since that day your experience will be counted. If the requirement is of being a member, then I am afraid to say you have to apply for membership and won't be able to claim any points for work experience. However, if the requirements are met by your APFA and B.Com, then whatever was done later, since after that,you can claim your experience if it's relevant.

A small piece of advice. They are changing their criteria which will be more stringent after 1st July. Try and apply for assessment before that if you have to. Even without IELTS.


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Can you tell me a bit more details about you and your achievements. Maybe I can be of an unprofessional help to you. I myself have applied for 190 visa and is awaiting decision. Can you tell me your age, your IELTS score and a bit about your experience?


----------



## hussey14 (May 21, 2015)

actually i m asking for my brother.
he is a degree of Msc statistics and has more than 8 years of experience . age is 33
experience is in govt sector P & D dept. punjab . he is serving as district officer planning,, i wana ask what is the relevant assessing authority ans in which profession in SOL he may apply

plz guide


----------



## deepesh.mehraht (Jul 5, 2015)

I am also planning for skills assessment with ICAA. Could you please suggest what did you submit for the syllabus details? As per details on website "A handbook, or a certified copy of relevant sections of the handbook, which show details of the subject content (syllabus) of all units which correspond with your academic record for the core knowledge areas". Not sure what exactly is expected here.

If anyone can provide their sample syllabus, that would be really helpful as I have done my studies back in 1999


----------



## amithsuresh (Jul 31, 2015)

*Skill Assessment from IPA - Accountant*

Hi all,

I have been thinking of applying for an Australian PR for awhile now and have finally decided to act on it.

I've finished my Bachelor's in Commerce from a University in India - it is a 3 year course and I'd like to apply for the PR under the Accountant (general) occupation. I do not have relevant work experience (as I have it in investment banking and financial services - 4 years) and as far as I've understood this doesn't matter unless I'm trying to claim points for it.

I'd like to know what are my chances of getting a positive skill assessment for my degree. I have looked at the 7 mandatory and 2 optional subjects as well and they have been completed in my bachelors (Under IPA)

Are there any more conditions to this apart from the subjects being covered in my bachelors?

I look forward to your valuable responses!


----------



## amithsuresh (Jul 31, 2015)

Anybody? Please help with the above! Thanks


----------



## sahilsinghal (Jul 12, 2017)

amithsuresh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been thinking of applying for an Australian PR for awhile now and have finally decided to act on it.
> 
> ...


Hi amithsuresh,
Were you able to apply and get a positive assessment under Accountant (Gen). 
I have a bba and mba and no relevant work ex. Do I stand a chance?

Sahil


----------



## Charulatha.gunasekaran (Jul 19, 2017)

sahilsinghal said:


> hi amithsuresh,
> were you able to apply and get a positive assessment under accountant (gen).
> I have a bba and mba and no relevant work ex. Do i stand a chance?
> 
> Sahil


hi,
i have completed b.com and mba ... I got a negatove assessment from ipa because i
have not met financial accounting and reporting ,,
kindly advise any other chances to give brife details under financial accounting and 
reporting for re assessment. 
If u know wahat are the documents requirement to elaborate the financial accounting and reporting in brief details to get positive assessment
and also in india i have met some training under financial accounting and 
reporting from auditors for 3 to 5 months.
Is it okay to provide the same, kindly check and reply if any one know..... Hi,
i have completed b.com and mba ... I got a negatove assessment from ipa because i
have not met financial accounting and reporting ,,
kindly advise any other chances to give brife details under financial accounting and 
reporting for re assessment. 
If u know wahat are the documents requirement to elaborate the financial accounting and reporting in brief details to get positive assessment
and also in india i have met some training under financial accounting and 
reporting from auditors for 3 to 5 months.
Is it okay to provide the same, kindly check and reply if any one know.....


----------



## mohsin27 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello, 
I am a Telecommunications Engineer with 8 years of relevant work experience. I wish to apply for Australian Immigration, after getting my skill assessed through EA.

My wife has BBA degree and 3 years of relevant work experience in the field of Accounting. I want to get her skill assessed too to gain extra 5 points (so far my points total 60). I am having a hard time deciding which body is well suited for assessment of BBA. Some suggest CPA while others say it's tough and time-taking so better go for ICAA. 

I need kind guidance related to this matter. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello Friends.. I will be applying for general accountant assessment, could you please help me with the employment documents, i mean is it possible for you to share sample Stat Dec / Reference letter to be used for this process. I have around 10 years of exp with 5 diff companies. I saw the tasks mentioned under this category but i have a question, Do we need to mention all those tasks from the first company I worked for or how that thing work. Please guide..


----------



## Gumnaam (Mar 5, 2020)

Hello Guys,

I am currently studying Bachelor of Business (BBus) in International Business at Murdoch University. I will be graduating this year. As you can judge by the title of my degree, i am facing huge dilemma with the skills assessment of this degree. My qualification focuses on all disciplines of business from accounting to marketing. So i am facing difficulty in identifying right occupation if it even exists.

I am unsure if it is possible to get it assessed by VETASSESS/CPA/ICA/ IPA.

Does anyone have similar experience where their degree is not exactly described by the ANZSCO code and how did they determine if it is assessable ?

Following are some points about ANZSCO occupation interpretations by Australian Bureau of Statistics:

Principal title - the title which best describes the particular occupation. It is generally the most commonly used title, although there are exceptions in cases where the most commonly used title is too broad or too narrow in meaning for the purposes of the ANZSCO occupation, or where occupations of different content are usually known by the same title. A small number of occupations are known by different titles in Australia and New Zealand. In these cases, a dual title, which notes the country-specific titles, has been used to describe the occupation, e.g. 'Migration Agent (Aus) / Immigration Consultant (NZ)'.

Alternative title - any commonly used alternative title (or titles) for the occupation. These alternative titles have the same meaning as the principal title but may be less commonly used.


----------

